# Hello, from Oregon.



## EdgewoodMice (May 12, 2016)

Hello! My name is Michaela and I run a small scale mousery in Gresham, Oregon. I can't wait to get to know some of you and possibly find a breeder close to me as the only two mouseries in my area have both closed down.

Anyway, excited to be here. 

Edgewood Mousery
Gresham, Oregon


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you


----------



## EdgewoodMice (May 12, 2016)

Thank you! You as well


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey there, Michaela! We're glad to have you!


----------



## EdgewoodMice (May 12, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Jae.the.mouse.lvr (11 mo ago)

EdgewoodMice said:


> Hello! My name is Michaela and I run a small scale mousery in Gresham, Oregon. I can't wait to get to know some of you and possibly find a breeder close to me as the only two mouseries in my area have both closed down.
> 
> Anyway, excited to be here.
> 
> ...


Hi, do you have any female mice available?


----------

